# My Sweet Amber Rose



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I lost my 15 year old Golden last night from aspiration pneumonia. Amber Rose was a very tender girl who loved her litter of stuffed toys (stuffies). She led a very active life and traveled to the beach or lake at least once a week. Amber loved her daily walks and would let you know when and where and how long we were going to take this daily walk. She was Portland's Top Dog Model in 2015 loving the attention everyone gave her. Our home is so very empty and her cohort in crime, Jonah another golden is feeling so very lonely without her. 
The last few months have been kind of tough and she took up a lot of time and attention with her needs but I would do them all over again just to have her back.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Amber Rose. 
You were blessed with 15 wonderful years with her, a very special gift. 

My thoughts are with you. 

Godspeed Amber Rose


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. They really take a piece of our hearts with them. It is doubly sad when you see your other dog mourning too. I will pray for comfort and peace for you and your family including Jonah.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## BestBuds4Life (Nov 27, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. I lost my girl of 14 years yesterday too. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Amber Rose. She certainly was a beautiful girl and I'm sure you know how blessed your were to have her for 15 years, though there never seems like enough time. May she rest softly sweet Amber Rose.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for comfort for you


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry about Amber Rose. She looks like such a sweet beautiful girl. What a wonderful life she must have had with you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chrissie (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss of Amber Rose. Rest in Peace.....


----------

